# John Deere 345 with pictures



## warminwisco (Nov 13, 2016)

http://appleton.craigslist.org/grd/5851659738.html

Can anyone give me help on the reliability maintenance and what to look for when I look at this tractor? Are the liquid cooled kawasakis hard to find good service techs for? Is 1200 hours still good hours if maintained?


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

I would shy away from it. Looks like they "fix mowers". The 345 is a great machine as long as the engine never overheated . If the seller put a "new hood" on it for approx $600 why wouldn't you spend another $150 for a new seat and bumper I'm betting they fixed it as cheap as possible to flip it .


----------



## warminwisco (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks How would u tell if it overheated? But yes I think he turns mowers.


----------



## warminwisco (Nov 13, 2016)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/5873319950.html

17 horse v twin not briggs LX279 ?


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

Check the oil for moisture and white smoke when it starts cold if it gets hot the plastic dipstick discolors easily


----------



## warminwisco (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks What da ya think of the LC Kawasaki?


----------

